

Maps with 3 words - ycldn
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/02/what3words_n_3532122.html
3 words to pinpoint a place within 3x3m - www.what3words.com - pretty good in the middle of Hyde Park, London never mind somewhere really remote.
======
ycldn
London tech startup www.what3words.com being pretty innovative in mapping -
more accurate and memorable than postcodes?

